# 90's music thread



## Helpful Corn (Jan 25, 2012)

post em

use spoilers



Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qB6XdAkkAo


----------



## DS1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## Helpful Corn (Jan 25, 2012)

Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAgoMeThRb0


----------



## Domination (Jan 25, 2012)

By 90's do you mean any music from the 90's or music from the dominant 90's scenes like grunge, alt. rock, brit pop etc?


----------



## Helpful Corn (Jan 25, 2012)

any


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 25, 2012)

Spoiler



[yt]cOrc37wNUqU[/yt]



I can still feel that warm 90's sun


----------



## prowler (Jan 25, 2012)

Spoiler: lmfao




THERE AINT NO PARTY LIKE AN S CLUB PARRRRRTTAAAAYYY


----------



## xist (Jan 25, 2012)

Expecting lots of negative remarks...

[spoiler=


----------



## Depravo (Jan 25, 2012)

Spoiler








One of the most underrated/underexposed bands ever.


----------



## Monkee3000 (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice Lounge music.


Spoiler


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jan 25, 2012)

Spoiler



[yt]PIqZeGdFcj0[/yt]


----------



## Domination (Jan 25, 2012)

Well most of the 90's bands I like aren't really obscure, so most people probably already know them, my favourite bands from the 90's were Foo Fighters, Dream Theater (Well, the James LaBrie era started during 90's with Images & Words), Radiohead and Muse (Showbiz was released '99, still counts). Then there's Queens of the Stone Age, Rage Against the Machine, Nirvana, Oasis, etc.

Most of them are pretty popular bands and probably don't need any recommendation.



Spoiler



And Mogwai, one of the most influential Shoegaze/Post-Rock bands, not a very big fan but they are pretty good, just putting it here for people who haven't heard of them yet
[yt]RxZr6u9fT1I[/yt]

One of the less popular (I believe) 90's bands that I think is pretty good is Sunny Day Real Eastate
[yt]QMkH6xi6-Og[/yt]

Then there's Unbelievable Truth, a pretty nice acoustic-centric band fronted by Thom Yorke's brother.
[yt]fcp2rT4dPh0[/yt]

And there's Marty Friedman's solo stuff, he's got some amazing shred albums but Scenes was really enjoyable mellow stuff you wouldn't expect from Megadeth's guitarist
[yt]modayTg2VB0[/yt]



Most of the other bands I find really amazing are from 00's.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 25, 2012)

Say what you will,
I still love this song.



Spoiler


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 25, 2012)

Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8nkHrv_4Mg


----------



## pubert09 (Jan 25, 2012)

Recently discovered music for me!


Spoiler


----------



## Gahars (Jan 26, 2012)

Spoiler








I prefer when He-Man sings it, but hey, whatever.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 29, 2012)

[yt]G-mQxmrZJn8[/yt]



[yt]KtLh7VdhKmk[/yt]



[yt][media]1plPyJdXKIY&ob=av2e[/media][/yt]


----------



## Gahars (Jan 29, 2012)

It seems that no one has posted this yet.



Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAxFc1k-2wA



How bizarre.


----------



## Damage Inc. (Jan 29, 2012)

Can't post a video right this second... but of course coming from me...
Enter Sandman


----------



## Fudge (Jan 29, 2012)

Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnfXvPBV1dA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGAFR1wVUFY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCOTW5AD9a8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftjEcrrf7r0


Those are just a few of them. Albums wise, I love OK Computer (Radiohead), Nevermind and In Utero (Nirvana), and The Blue Album (Weezer).


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 29, 2012)

Gahars said:


> It seems that no one has posted this yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's because its pretty awful...well to me anyway


----------

